# Modding Judco 10A switch to fit Z41 tailcap for high-amperage DD triple/quad setups



## Tana (Mar 21, 2015)

This is not a tutorial and I apologize for it... but it's rather a photo shoot as I was cutting the original size plastic into smaller package that would fit brass adapter we use with McClicky in Z41 tailcap... it's not complete, it needs a 13mm brass disc to solder onto folded peg on the bottom of it then use 2-compoent epoxy to fill all gaps to get ruggedness and nicer look...

It's a nice DIY thing for those brave enough until we figure out what's the future of awesome Tofty's 10A+ switch he was making until now... the IP might be transferred to another member of CPF/BLF so it still might be available in the future... if not, this project is relatively easy to do, requires some tweaking skills but doable with anyone with basic knowledge and soldering knowledge...

Unlike Tofty's switch, it allows the installation of heavy-gauge spring which then can also be coiled from inside with smaller wire (#22 or #24) for less resistance and more amp flow to/from switch itself... it requires 2mm spacer between switch/boot and those 2mm show up between body/tailcap (4.1mm instead of 2.1mm gap when McClicky is installed; Tofty switch leaves 3.5mm gap) but unlike Tofty's it's firm inside the tailcap and lock-out can be achieved... spring is plus as allows protected and non-protected cells to be used with less worrying about cell crush...

Judco 10A switch (can be bought from Mouser Electronics, etc):





It's then opened and both halves cut to smaller square shape then again put together... one peg is bended towards the center and underneath the switch while other is bended down then at the bottom to up again and it's flat at the side... that peg is soldered to brass adapter from top and bottom - make sure you center the switch while soldering... adapter is installed BACKWARDS compared to original intention...

























Now need to make 13mm brass disc to solder to the peg bended to the bottom of switch... then solder heavy-gauge spring... then epoxy all together... will take few more photos once done... all in all, a nice upgrade to crazy builds using MOSFET type drivers (direct drive with lower modes) like DriverVN or same type driver/different firmware I use/plan to use for my Z2X Quads (although I have only couple of boards to make them, lol)...


----------



## Hoop (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice going Tana. There is plenty of potential for resizing Judco switches and fitting them into pretty small spaces it seems.


----------



## Tana (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, Hoop...

Yes, you're right... I would say that's a "mk1" as I already stepped away from it, when I saw 2mm gap I figured I'd try mk2 right away instead of finishing mk1... today I MACHINED small copper discs... figured it will take less time to machine few of them instead of trying to find them in some store somewhere... so now have six 13mm diameter and 0.6mm thickness that will serve as bottom contact and will hold the spring...

I believe I'll go with this spring:

http://intl-outdoor.com/gold-plated-beryllium-copper-spring-5-pcs-p-831.html

It's a big one, 1mm thickness and good for high currents... at any time a tiny coiled teflon wire can be installed inside of it if it proves it can provide less resistance/more current...

I believe we can fit all inside and it will have similar size to McClicky length wise - and will have same gap between body/tailcap as with McClicky/adapter... now waiting on springs to arrive, should be this week...  Will post more photos of the progress...


----------



## Tana (Apr 5, 2015)

Finished !!! Ready for 10A application in Surefire tailcaps !!!

What started as DIY project ended up demanding some skill to finalize... two brass parts made to go with Judco switch and "McClicky brass adapter" (spacer and brass adapter could be cut from scratch in unique dimension - for those who can)...

But now ready to be part of Surefire X-series Quad mods based on ultra-popular DD/MOSFET programmable drivers...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...g-Surefire-X-series-!!!&p=4586092#post4586092


----------



## light-modder (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Icehole (Apr 5, 2015)

Tana said:


> demanding some skill to finalize...



That is an understatement!
Especially after realizing how small and clean the total package ended up!

Nice job!


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Apr 5, 2015)

WoW - that is an awsome solution!


----------



## Tana (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks, guys... Surefire Z2X Stealth is now rounded up, time to assemble the first one...

Oh, BTW... I got few PM's asking if I'd sell these switches on their own... sorry, but I can't... I can only spare enough time to assemble them one by one to support my high-amperage mods (Quad's in X-series hosts and P60 TripLED modules using DD/MOSFET programmable drivers)...

On the good side note, Tofty switch IP is passed onto another person as Tofty is too busy so they should be available in the close future... I don't have any more details about that deal, sorry...


----------



## mk2rocco (May 7, 2015)

I'm trying it out! Thanks for the great idea, I just hope mine turns out an nice as yours 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...g-Tana-s-Judco-Switch-for-Z41-Tailcaps-How-To


----------



## Tana (May 7, 2015)

mk2rocco said:


> I'm trying it out! Thanks for the great idea, I just hope mine turns out an nice as yours
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...g-Tana-s-Judco-Switch-for-Z41-Tailcaps-How-To



Looks awesome... just bare in mind you need two holes on opposite sides to screw the thingy in Z41... 

Also... JUST BECAUSE it happened to me, when you solder the flat base spring, make sure you do it away from plastic and once soldered, bend and JB to switch... if you add any heat to it while over the black switch plastic, it will melt instantly, ruining everything to that point... Ask me how I know !!!


----------



## mk2rocco (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, I melted the plastic housing a little just soldering the contact to the side of the adapter. Luckily it wasn't enough to damage anything.


----------

